# Photos from Southeast Asia trip



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To show what the traffic is like, here are a couple of shots out the bus window in Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

What fun!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Just saw this... ha ha ha... I miss this sight.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Simply fascinating!


----------

